# Catalina 27 vs Ericson 27



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been researching and reading about my next boat purchase for the last couple of years and had pretty much settled on a Catalina 27. However recently I have revisited a boat I once crossed off my list. The Ericson 27. I have been pouring over the forums the last couple of weeks trying to find as much as I can about the differences between the two. Question is, Is there that much difference? For those of you who have been on both boats, what is your opinion?
1. Are the Ericsons heavier built boats?
2. Is there really that much more interior space in Ericsons?
3. What about the standing headroom between the two?
4. V-Berth, are they about the same?
5. Catalina is still in business Ericson is not. Parts issue?

Question one is what got me really reconsidering the Ericson. I have no intention of crossing a major body of water but I would like to cross to the Bahamas some day. So I would like to have as heavily built boat as possible with the same interior space and price point as the Catalina 27. I like to call them the "Working Mans" boat. I realize that a Catalina 27 has sailed around the world and do not wish to start a debate over what each boat is capable of doing. Simply want to know from those who have actually sailed both or have been on both boats what their opinion is. I am hoping to go see a Ericson 27 around November to see for myself. Just thought I would get a head start. Thanks for your time.


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

"I have no intention of crossing a major body of water but I would like to cross to the Bahamas some day."

From your statement above, it sounds as if the Bahamas trip would be later on, and maybe only once/twice?? While others here would undoubtedly have different opinions, I would buy the boat that is best for your intended everyday use, rather than the one that would be best for an eventual trip that may not ultimately materialize. I feel that a Catalina 27 could make the trip to the Bahamas with the right weather window, although I have not made the trip myself and am not speaking from experience. 

I haven't been on (or even seen in person) an Ericson 27, but have been on a Catalina 27 and thought they are great boats for their purpose. As a current Catalina owner, I can say that factory support is top notch...even with an older boat. I think generally the perception is that Ericson is a heavier-built boat, or at least that's what I've gleaned from the message boards over the years...keep in mind that a heavier-built boat may be a worse performer in light airs...and if you sail in light airs on a routine basis...is that heavier boat really serving you well?


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually that was another question that I forgot to mention. I have read that the Ericson does not sail well in light air. However, I have also read that it does. So where does that leave me? As for the intended use of the boat, I plan to trailer the boat in the winters to the Florida Keys with maybe a few trips to the east coast during the year as well. I do realize that both boats are over width but only by a small margin. I have read several posts by people who have trailered their Cat27 with no issues and no permits. Basically what I am looking for is The biggest semi trailerable sailboat with the most interior room, best price point, performance and safety that I can find. The Catalina 27 fits that bill. I have always called it the "Working Mans Boat". I had ruled out the E27 due to it have a 9' beam "Cat 27 an 8'9" beam" but now feel I might be ok with that as well.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

It has been a very long time since I’ve sailed a Catalina 27 and even longer since the Ericsson. They are pretty similar boats if you are looking at ones of a similar vintage. Both are “Southern California” boats and have similar quality of construction. One is not “heavy” and the other “Light”. If anything, the larger Ericsson’s have a reputation of having a “noodley” rig for our blustery SF Bay conditions. Condition should trump your other criteria. You are not going to miss the 3 inches on the beam on these boats. The dinette version of the Catalina makes for a cramped V-berth and the fold-up table versions (both boats) should give you a little more comfort in the V-berth.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I think George nailed it pretty well based on my experience. I owned a C27 with the dinette option.










We loved sailing her. And the dinette turned into a pretty comfy bunk to make up for the v-berth problem. In terms of build - one thing I definitely did not like about the C27, however, was the inboard configuration of the shrouds.










On our boat - which was a 1979, the side deck had started to soften, allowing the shroud to start pulling everything upward. You can see it in this photo here (the upward bow and the liner ripple at the port light):










This is definitely a weak area on these boats - and would make me a bit nervous in real weather. The Ericson, on the other hand, runs the shrouds outboard - which seems much better to me...










So - though I loved sailing the C27 (great boat) - I might consider the E27 just because of little build issues like this...especially if moving beyond inshore use. I also like the plexi hatches that allow more light in - and they seem to have a bit more wood on the interior.

Also, you can obviously score some serious babes with the E27 (from YW):










Oh behaaave, baby...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Inboard shrouds allow for tighter sheeting of the jib and better pointing though...well, sometimes. 

Both of these boats were offered in a "tall rig" option. I'd look for those, if you're worried about light air performance. You can always reef, but you can't add sail area.

As George said, condition and upkeep history should be your guiding factor.

While we're on the topic of Catalina 27's...I'm not trying to scare or sway you, but a fellow recently had to do some keel repair work on his Catalina 27, and discovered the at least some of the lead keel was filled with bricks. As in the masonry, building kind of bricks. Stone.
Everyone thought he was full of crap until he posted photos.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Inboard shrouds allow for tighter sheeting of the jib and better pointing though...


True - when they're not ripping the top off the boat because they are poorly designed and built, that is. Heh-heh.

Now the brick thing - nice.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

check out ericsonyachts.org. Lots of great info there . . . .the Ericson has the nicer interior and initial build quality I have an Ericson 27 1973 and love it . . . An e27 held a record from Japan to San Fran lots have crossed oceans . . . .I. Am biased and of course condition trumps all but I do believe the Ericson to be the superior boat . . .


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Bubble, can you post the link to the "Brick" photos? The C27 keels are cast lead and are bolted onto the hull so I'm curious how some bricks tumbled into the casting process. Is it possible that some previous owner in an attempt to increase ballast, dumped some bricks into the keel sump and then glassed it over?

Smack, I'm in constant amazement that your boat held together as long as it did. That side deck photo could be right out of BoatUS. What you had was an extreme case of core rot and the plywood sub layment was probably mush and is a maintenance issue and not a design issue.

The photos do show a good contrast between the interior layouts. The fold up table really opens up the cabin. Albeit I'm not wild about the companionway ladder virtually on top of the galley food preparation area. All boats are compromises. Pick the one that tickles your fancy and in the best condition.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

You could also look north, CS27 and C&C27 are both fine boats.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GeorgeB said:


> Smack, I'm in constant amazement that your boat held together as long as it did. That side deck photo could be right out of BoatUS. What you had was an extreme case of core rot and the plywood sub layment was probably mush and is a maintenance issue and not a design issue.


Hey - just remember it was a partnership deal we bought into. We only paid $26/month for full equity and full use of that C27 as the other partners never sailed it. So no biggie. It was a bit of a basket case, sure, but it was cheap as hell and fun to sail.

As for the side deck - you're right, it certainly seemed to have a problem (though it never felt soft under foot). Even so, it was still poor design from a structural standpoint (tiny backing plate, right in the middle of a large portlight opening, no secondary structure, etc.). Weak.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for the information! Do I understand you correctly that the vberth in a cat27 is smaller on a dinette layout? Or is the area in the main salon just more cramped? Smack, old married man here but if I was looking for a lady thinking I would need a lot bigger boat than the 27's. I'm old, bald, and out of shape! Need some bling to offset that! Standing head room is kinda a big deal as well. I have been on a cat27, could actually only stand in main salon area under the hatch. I'm 6' tall. If the ericson was a tad bit taller that would be a big plus. What ever boat I go with will be a fixer upper for sure. Thanks for info on the ericson page. Actually have already joined along with a facebook page.


----------

